# BIG LOTS--wooohoooooooooooooooo



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

well
Imagine that!
Much to my surprise yesterday I went to do the drudgery of school supply shopping and what do I spot......

2 AISLES FULL of NEW HALLOWEEN stuff!!!!!









They have some cool new stuff this year--quite reasonably priced. I am really liking the Vamp bride and groom (20.00 each) and I like the human skull with the movable poseable spidey legs (10.00) such prop potential...

*BIG, *like, 4 1/2ft tall tombstones, nicely decorated--15.00 each, black roses, all kinds of lighting----



I am sure (knowing the stupid stores) it will be ALL on sale by 2 nd week OCtober so they can put the dam Xmas Garbage out... so I am definitely on a BIG LOTS watch...because I am prop building impaired...


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm there today! Thanks!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

moonstarling61 said:


> ...because I am prop building impaired...


LMAO! Me too, Moon! I have a great imagination, just NO skills!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I wish there was a Big Lots closer, I'll have to check one of them out next weekend since it'll be a drive. The two close to me closed


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds like good stuff ('specially the tombstones), gonna check it this week.


----------



## MyersFan1 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info..sounds like some great buys. Im going to check that out as soon as possible. The tombstones sound like they would be great for my graveyard i set every year on halloween.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

If I were you, I'd call before going (unless it's close to your home). The one 20 mins. away from me only had fall stuff out.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

WHOOOOOO HOOOO!!!! thanks a ton moon!! As soon as I get my car out of the shop I am going on a Halloween shopping spree!!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

colmmoo said:


> If I were you, I'd call before going (unless it's close to your home). The one 20 mins. away from me only had fall stuff out.


Good plan....I probably should call first.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Last week-- when I was there it was all cutesy
fall stuff, scare crows, ect;

and I said to GOMEZ-- YEA..after all this school stuff, Halloween comes out.

So I was really surprised (and being DRAWN TO terribly) to see the COOL new stuff.

There was some of the stuff from last year. The skeletal bottle candle holders....

BUT I was thinkin--"HOW can I do this and still get school stuff", heheheheheheh
NEXT week  I want them TOmbstones at least 2 badly My raven would look great perched on one in full wing span


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

We just stopped today and checked. They were just putting stuff out. Some cool stuff this year. I have 3 stores around me so I'm going to be busy. I did not buy today but there is next week. 

Toepincher x x


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah thats basicallyw hat I do is just spend a day scoping out the stuff in stores seeing if I can find anything cheaper at another place.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

*cries* Mine still doesn't have any Halloween stuff! But, school around here starts next week so maybe they'll get their act together. However, they did have these great "dirt" colored carpet tiles that I bought to cover my Spooky Town display table with so it wasn't completely fruitless.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Now this IS good news. Ours won't have anything out for another week or more, Black Cat stopped in and asked, but I'm glad to hear they have some new things, Thanks Moon


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Third trie's a charm, in my case...

...and there's some interesting stuff, but it's all a bit different from last year (kind of good, kind of bad)...

_**panic**_* There. Are. No. Bluckies. *_**panic over**_


...and they don't have those great foam skulls - the "human" shaped and the "demon" shaped - bummer...I like those...and they make a great skull for bluckies when corpsing...

Otherwise, there's some fun stuff!
A number of skulls, all resin - none foam - that are okay. Quite a few hanging ghosts of varying types. A color-changing lit skull...the LED inside seems quite bright.
...and a number of other "staples" - rope lights, small rats, spider webs, etc...


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Hey girly thanks for the update. I have to check that out. Hopefully there will be some cool stuff there for me. Cant wait to get those tombstones. Yeah i have no building abilities either. I can buy with the best of them though. I am actually gunna try some things i think this year. We'll see.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Gyah! You guys are making me want to put on some clothes and run to Big Lots here at 9pm at night. LOL. I can't wait to see what kinds of new Halloween things they have. I am planning on trying to decorate every room in my house this year!! Muahahahahah!!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

*JOE*

They probably just don't have the Bluckies out yet---

Ours had them on an _END_ cap. 

They didn't have any of the foam skulls last year either I think I bought those at MAULmart for $4.99

your welcome all and..... Happy _HUNTING _and H*A*unting! heheheheheeh

Now if the weather would just let up I'd be happy  and I'd go to work!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Stopped by one of our BL's today and they had a good selection on display. The Creepy cloth is $3.oo a pack. Large 4 ft hard foam tombstones for $15.00 (very nice detail/epitaph). The resin skulls are cool. Love the brown latex hanging bats. Small resin gargoyles for $6.00 each. Still have a lot of empty shelves to fill but it's a start. I'm going back Friday and pick up[ a few things. Their prices are tough to beat. I need to pick up a couple packs of the plastic chain (6 feet,looks like old rusted chain) but didn't see it yet. Also no bluckies here yet either.
We hit party city as well and they aren't making much progress. Still clearing shelves/aisles but nothing out worth looking at.


----------



## thanatos (Jul 15, 2005)

Well it looks like the madness starts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Looks like Im going to have to make a stop after having my car inspected. Im sure their is something I need to buy. You know "for the house"


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I stopped by ours today. Nothing. The manager knew me from the last couple years and told me she saw some boxes and will get more on friday. They are going to call me when it all goes up!!!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Yep, anyone going to Big Lots, call first (unless it's on your way home or near work).


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I just phoned our Big Lots here and they said they still have out the school supplies but then they are going to start putting out the Halloween stuff very soon. *crosses her fingers* Hopefully it will be this month becuase my hubby gets 3 paydays this month and we will have some good extra money!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

hehehehe maybe it is just down here....

they think by putting the stuff OUT it may cool us off a BIT--

IF ONLY


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh yeah! Thanks for the heads-up! We picked up the skeleton spider (been wanting one for years - a little on the small side but great deal at $10) and the skull in a cage (plan to have a headless skeleton holding it). I was really impressed by the quality of everything this year. Those tombstones rock!

Plenty of bluckies at my store.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Skelly215 said:


> Oh yeah! Thanks for the heads-up! We picked up the skeleton spider (been wanting one for years - a little on the small side but great deal at $10) and the skull in a cage (plan to have a headless skeleton holding it). I was really impressed by the quality of everything this year. Those tombstones rock!
> 
> Plenty of bluckies at my store.


The skeleton spiders are way cool, as are the skull cages. May have to add those to the list when I go back on Friday.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Come on... photos people, where's the photos?

I called my Big Lots yesterday, and the lady laughed at me. She informed me that Halloween was not until October. Ugh, newby high-schooler employees!


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

I went to my local Big Lots today and spent over a hundred bucks!
My husband will be sooooo pleased!! I got two of the giant tombstones, a pair of giant skeleton hands, two small gargoyles, a small coffin for my little bucky, and a couple of small tomstones with led eyes in them, sooo much fun! I wanted to buy more but I need to pace myself.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Made a few calls this morning. Two said they just put their stuff out and the other said they are still working on stocking them this weekend. Looks like I'll be checking in on them today!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I went to two different Big Lots stores in the last 48 hours. One in Pittsburgh, PA, one in Weirton, WV. No Halloween stuff in either of them...

yet!


boo


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> I went to my local Big Lots today and spent over a hundred bucks!
> My husband will be sooooo pleased!! I got two of the giant tombstones, a pair of giant skeleton hands, two small gargoyles, a small coffin for my little bucky, and a couple of small tomstones with led eyes in them, sooo much fun! I wanted to buy more but I need to pace myself.


soooo jealous!!!!!!!!!
hey --does the law say how OFTEN I have to feed the kids????? heheheheheheh--
I want them dam TOmbstones and spidey skull thing SOOOOOO BAD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, went to the Big Lot near me and all they had were the Bluckies, tombstones and pumpkins and skeletons in a cage. I asked them if they had any of the other stuff and they said not yet.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Nothing yet down here in the pits of hell. Got one good response out of three calls. Should have some stuff out by next week.


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

Since Big Lots is the only store I am planning on shopping at this year, made a point of stopping by one of them yesterday. Definite plus having 1 on the way home and 3 within 15 minutes of my home. 

Picked up some bluckies (a necessity after all), 2 of the large tombstones and some skulls. The cracked open skulls with bugs crawling on them are a nice heavy resin. Also grabbed a couple of small gargoyles that will hopefully work on top of cemetery columns. 

Probably should have picked up some more but gotta watch the $$$$$ after all. Might have to make one more trip at the end of the week to see if they have anything new. Personally thought the skeleton spider felt a bit flimsy. But it could definitely serve a purpose as long as it was kept away from prying hands.

Sorry, no pictures yet, didn't get a chance to get the camera out last night.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

The one by me doesn't have everything out. The tombstones, where nice-sized for the money, aren't as detailed as the ones they had last year for $18. I didn't see the spider skele jobbies, so I'll be watching for those in the next week or 2. 

I did buy one thing: a styro coffin about 2.5' long by 1' wide. I'm going to repaint it to look more like stone and then use it in the cemetery. Lid slid off a little, LED eyes inside peeking out...


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

I love you guys--you have the BEST IDEAS!!!!
Gothikim I saw the one of which you speak and I think even I may be able to handle THAT prop, hehehehehehhe---I am so BAD at building!

Oriental has some cool stuff this year also


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes, the skeleton spider is a bit on the delicate side. I wouldn't have him where he'd be banged around too much. On the plus side, his head moves from side to side, the jaw moves up and down, and the hands move up and down. I can't remember if the legs move as well.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Here are some pics.

http://www.sinisterspace.com/profile.php?sub_section=pic&id=205&sub_id=804

http://www.sinisterspace.com/profile.php?sub_section=pic&id=205&sub_id=803

http://www.sinisterspace.com/profile.php?sub_section=pic&id=205&sub_id=802


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

El Diablo said:


> Here are some pics.
> 
> http://www.sinisterspace.com/profile.php?sub_section=pic&id=205&sub_id=804
> 
> ...


No waaaaay! I didn't think that Big Lots would have such cool stuff!!!! How much was the bat? I've seen that at a Halloween Express shop for too much money.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i'll check our big lots when the spirit store opens since there right near each other


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

colmmoo said:


> No waaaaay! I didn't think that Big Lots would have such cool stuff!!!! How much was the bat? I've seen that at a Halloween Express shop for too much money.


Forgot to post prices, bat $10, 8 legged skeleton $10 & large tombstones
$15 .


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry, how big is the bat?


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

colmmoo said:


> Sorry, how big is the bat?


About 14" long .


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, my Big Lots got their stuff out today. In the last two years, their supply of bluckies has been lacking but this year there were tons of them. They had a lot of the things that have been mentioned. I picked up a blucky (I'll get one a week until they run out so that the husband doesn't freak out, $10), one of those 5' wide rope spider webs ($5), one of the skeleton spiders ($10), a little gargoyle ($5) and a flying skeleton/demon bat thing with a 40" wing span ($6). 

Of course, the blucky purchase then meant that I had to go to Home Depot for more PCV joints to frame him up but that's all right.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

You're so lucky! I called my Big Lots - still not a single Halloween item out. Ridiculous.


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll be calling Big Lots tomorrow and if I have any luck I'll then sweet talk the BF in going with me. I'm lucky, when I get real excited about halloween things he helps pay. This is our first Halloween party and the closer I get things done the more excited he gets. I'll turn him into a Halloween Freak soon. Ha


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I went to one that was still putting out some stuff (backpacks, pencils and paper were still taking over the store) and they had some neat stuff. I picked up two miniature gargoyles that will look great for anything, even just on the buffet table, might pick up a few more as they'd work great for incorporating on tombstones!


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Please tell me they're going to have more of their fake plastic chains they had last year!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Zombie-F said:


> Please tell me they're going to have more of their fake plastic chains they had last year!


LOL! I sure hope so. Those chains are great! They look real. I bought three of them last year for half of what Sprit was selling them for. People thought they were real! I need three more this year but I didn't see them yet.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

I didn't see any yet--but I am sure they'll have them...MAULmart had them as well--I bought them to lock the GATE at the cemetery


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

Just got back from the 2 Big Lots in my area - grabbed 2 bluckies, ($10 each), a pirate groundbreaker ($14,99), 2 gargoyles ($5 each), a pack of creepy cloth ($3), 2 packs of the "rusty barbed wire" ($1.50 each), a really cool looking metal & stained glass cross (which was in the garden clearance for $7.00). It will look sweet in the cemetery. 

Can I get a WOOHOO??!!!!

My husband and the guy at the checkout just rolled their eyes......


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Picked up a large tombstone from Big Lots today for $15.










I don't think they had all there Halloween items out yet....didn't see any chains....bluckies....and there was quite a few empty spaces amongst the other Halloween items.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Picked up a large tombstone from Big Lots today for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a great stone Crow. Saw that one at our BL. I like the size of it and the color/detail is pretty good. Can't beat 15 bucks!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks, jdubbya. We really like the height and color, too. Most of the stones we have are grey in color....this one should mix up our graveyard more. You really can't beat that price...even the smaller sized ones ($10) are very nice.


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey all. First time poster here and I must reiterate that the gravestones at biglots are a steal at the prices they're charging. Everyone might also take a look at another item they have that hasn't been mentioned. There are pretty high quality 14'' skeletons locked in aged iron cages going for $11. They'd look perfect hanging in pairs (chain to hang is included) or on a front door. It's pretty creepy to see a perfect little bucky locked up in a cage. The resin skulls are also extremely fair for the price. I"m going to wire up some led's in mine.

happy hunting

I will post pics of the mini skeleton cages when I get a chance.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool! Can't wait to see the pics. They didn't have those caged skeletons at the Big Lots we went to today. Maybe they will be getting them in later.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just called the closest Big Lots to me, they will have stuff out by next weekend. The guy I talked to laughed a little when I asked if Halloween stuff was out. People just don't get how important this stuff is to us.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I had the same reaction when I called the other day. In fact, they weren't even sure about the difference between fall items and Halloween ones. I had to say that I was there the other weekend and saw some fall items - baskets, orange leaves, etc. and they said, "Oh, yeah. That's all we have right now. No Halloween stuff yet." I called Walmart too, and nothing there yet either.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

most stores if they are doing it the same way as years past, wait till school starts at the very least and while some wait till Labor day to end. That is the official last day of summer, as much as I hate summer to end, I know it is the beginning of the best time of the year!!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

see we started school AUGUST 10th so..........

I am sure I will be one of the first to give ya a MAULmart update also


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

We were just in ours today. I got some bats and I needed web to turn one of my bluckys into a spider's meal. I liked the gargoyles but my husband thought they looked too "happy". We also went into Hobby Lobby and they had all of their metal stuff 1/2 off so they had some amazing crosses for $5 - $10. I went in there looking for a bird cage (found one in the wedding department). We are turning the garage into a haunted mine shaft. Living in Colorado, we thought that was a good theme.
I am sure the checkout person at Big Lots thought we were nuts, but I have learned the hard way that if you see something you want, it is best not to wait. It will be gone and they probably won't get more in. Their bats were like the ones I bought last year at Spirit, but they were about $5 less each.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

Where did you find the bird cage at hobby lobby? How much did you spend on it? I have been looking for a while for a bird cage, I don't want to spend too much.


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

It is in the wedding department. It is smaller, white (I'm just going to age it) and it is $9.99. Since I don't need it just yet I'm waiting to see if it goes on sale since they are always putting different things on sale for 1/2. I never thought to check Michael's. They might have them as well.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Speaking of Hobby Lobby
http://www.hobbylobby.com/site3/weekly/coupons/coupon.cfm


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Our Hobby Lobby barely has one aisle of Halloween (craft or otherwise), so I usually avoid it. But hoorah, Micheal's has a flyer with a 40% off - yippeeeee!

Oh yeah, O/T, Big Lots were repairing/doing maintenance to their floors this week, so the Mgr. said they wouldn't be putting Halloween stuff 'til after it's finished. *sings horribly off-key* Aaanticipation...is makin' me wait...


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

Wish I had known about the Hobby Lobby coupon! I bought cloth there yesterday for ghosts. Ours had no Halloween out either and it didn't look very promising as all the isles were Christmas already! It's also annoying that they aren't open on Sundays.
Thanks for the coupon link. If Michaels doesn't have the birdcage I will go over to Hobby Lobby and use the coupon to get it.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

...went back to Big Lots today, got the little skeleton in the cage, a resin skull, and a hanging bat that I couldn't find the other day. *giggles*


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

Here are the pictures of the Big Lot's resin skull, skeleton in cage and two types of bats. All of these items are much larger than they appear in my pictures. The flying bat is especially nice for only $10!!! I would also recommend the skeleton cages as they make great door hangers and are of very high quality for only $11.


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

A couple more to hold you all over...


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I went to big lots today and they had some stuff out. I picked up the large tombstone that the crow bought. I really liked the size and the color! I was happy with it.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

HIt 2 Big lots yesterday picked up one large tombstone the one that says RIP and has the skull and 2 reapers my 2 yr old picked it out also picked up 4 boxes of purple lights. I did see the chains at mine but I have plenty of real chain they also had the bride and groom at the one i think 20 bux is alot for them I just didnt like the look. I did not see spider bucky I want one sooooo bad if you look at my pix i tried to make one last year from a blucky didnt turn out all that great.

We also hit Michaels now they had some cool stuff there but PRICEY!!! They had a material toe pincherthe lid opened and shut they also had a cool gypsy head in a "crystal" ball that talked and lit up Im hoping big lots or wal mart will get these items in. Oh yeah and also had the smallest fog machine ive ever seen for 30 bux.

And a boat load of lemax halloween village stuff


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

I hit mine yesterday, picked up two more bluckies, a lighted pumpkin made out of wire (12.99) and two of the gargoyles ($5 each). Also grabbed one of the grave reachers. Ours had the spider bluckies, but they're awfully small, only about a foot long or so.
I'd also been to Michaels yesterday, but without a coupon, you hate to buy anything. They had the exact same wire pumpkin for $29.99 that I bought at Big Lots. I did get a grapevine one, though, for half that price, and some of the mice. 
I may go back to Big Lots and get that super giant skull, but I was running out of money and room in my car.


----------



## Butterflygirl (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh My GOSH....I am like a little kid with Halloween sales....WooooooooooHooooooooooooo 


lol


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

All of this Big Lots talk had me itching to make a trip so I took my son and went today. Got one of the resin skulls for 6 bones (pun intended) and 2 packs of creepy cloth. I remember that this stuff sold fast last year at $3.00 a pack. I'm going to get more next week. We really looked over the stuff closely. The skellie spiders are cute but not very durable. I could see these breaking pretty easy. It's tough so early as the heavy hitters (Spirit/Spencers) and even places like Target and Kmart don't even have stuff out yet, so I don't want to go nuts and blow a lot of money on stuff and then wish I had it to spend elsewhere. It was, however FUN buying something! Muhahahaha!!!!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

jdubbya said:


> It's tough so early as the heavy hitters (Spirit/Spencers) and even places like Target and Kmart don't even have stuff out yet, so I don't want to go nuts and blow a lot of money on stuff and then wish I had it to spend elsewhere. It was, however FUN buying something! Muhahahaha!!!!


That's the same approach we have taken, too. I'm trying to be selective in what we buy and get something that we really want. It's so exciting seeing all these Halloween items on the shelf....it's hard to keep in mind what will go well with the things/style of our particular display.


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

Went back to one more big lots. They had more of their stuff out. The newest thing I liked was all the different types of creepy cloth. For $3 you really can't go wrong if you're into decorating your inside/outside authentically. They also had some pretty neat barbed wire that looks realistic from relatively close. Unfortunately it was quite a bit per spool.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm taking my friend and his daugther there tonight to stock up on loot!


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Headed out to the 'Lots as well tonight. Just HAVE to see what's there!!


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

Boo_Dacious said:


> Headed out to the 'Lots as well tonight. Just HAVE to see what's there!!


can some of you try and take pictures of anything that wasn't mentioned previously on the forum. Also, let me know if you see any fake chains there.

Thanks


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Big Lots in Culver City, CA has the Gemmy Spirit ball for $40.00


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

My Big Lots has all of it's Halloween stuff on display, but it seems like they have upped the price on all of it since last year. Still a good deal compared to most other stores, though. I don't mind paying $10 for a Blucky, but the ones they sell now you can't put together without most of the seams cracking.
Also a reminder: if you need some amplified computer type speakers for the sound on one of your props Big Lots has them for $5.99 a pair.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Walmart is carrying those for 34.98!! They have that one and the the fortune teller guy.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

DaveintheGrave said:


> My Big Lots has all of it's Halloween stuff on display, but it seems like they have upped the price on all of it since last year. Still a good deal compared to most other stores, though. I don't mind paying $10 for a Blucky, but the ones they sell now you can't put together without most of the seams cracking.
> Also a reminder: if you need some amplified computer type speakers for the sound on one of your props Big Lots has them for $5.99 a pair.


I've been cutting mine open at the joints and putting pvc frames in them. Now I can stand and pose them. Have 3 or 4 done, it is a slow process, but I'll really start cracking into it next week. I have 10 altogether.


----------



## NickG (Nov 3, 2005)

IshWitch said:


> I've been cutting mine open at the joints and putting pvc frames in them. Now I can stand and pose them. Have 3 or 4 done, it is a slow process, but I'll really start cracking into it next week. I have 10 altogether.


that sounds interesting... I was thinking of running coat-hangars through mine to make them more "flopy" (loops on the end like a fcg)


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I have been using forum member Ray A. Rottin's tutorial for making the cheapo bluckies look better by painting them a bit and adding PVC to make the joints more posable.
http://www.geocities.com/raymond_art1022/skeleton/skeleton_001.htm


----------



## graveyard_shift_haunter (Jun 15, 2006)

The Big Lots in my area just started putting out things this past weekend. They have this huge skull there it maybe five of the resin skulls wide and a bit taller than five made of foam. I told my wife we could scoop it hollow and serve treats from it. They also had inflatable globes with "bats" being blown around in them like the snowglobes for christmas. Thought those look nice needed bigger bats in them I think.

Forgot to mention wal mart started putting things out also, they got a new foger that has a chiller built into it, I think it was going for 50$ or so.


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

*Just a few things from our Big Lots...*

Didn't want to overload the space here so if you would like to see what I picked up earlier this week... 

http://boodaciousboo.spaces.live.com/

No laughing. It's the start of a place to park my Boo_Dacious stuff for now 

Paid $120 for all of it. Thought it was a pretty good deal. They did have the crystal ball but the heads all looked bad.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Some nice stuff you got there. I've been to both of our local BL's looking for those plastic rusted chains but they don't have them. Party City is carrying the large link chains for 12 bucks but I picked up the small links last year which I like better.
I also got one of the skeleton wine bottles. Those are cool looking.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Those Creepy Hands look cool. I didn't see them at the Big Lots here...guess I'll have to go back and check again.


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

jdubbya said:


> Some nice stuff you got there. I've been to both of our local BL's looking for those plastic rusted chains but they don't have them. Party City is carrying the large link chains for 12 bucks but I picked up the small links last year which I like better.
> I also got one of the skeleton wine bottles. Those are cool looking.


Thanks! I think I made out pretty well that trip out. Seemed to me they had a ways to go still. 

No plastic rusted chains at our BL either  I've seen the plastic/iron links at Party City for the Superman costume ( you can pull one of them apart and look strong lol )

I think the Michaels WILL have them though. Saw a box that wasn't yet opened up said foam chains. I tried to get them to open it but no dice. Maybe this weekend!

The skeleton wine bottles are candle holders, did you know that? I didn't til I got it home haha! They are very cool !


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

Michaels does have the chains. I've seen them there personally. They are about 6 feet long and are extremely realistic. They go for $5. Can you say multiple trips with the 40% coupon?


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Vorig said:


> Michaels does have the chains. I've seen them there personally. They are about 6 feet long and are extremely realistic. They go for $5. Can you say multiple trips with the %40 coupon?



Oooooh.. A Michael's I will go.. A Michael's I will go......Can't wait and Oh I think I can find some coupons around here somewhere


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

They had the hard foam rusty looking chain at my Walmart.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

*weeps* I have not been able to go to Big Lots becuase My car is in the shop!!!! This upsets me so bad becuase I get to Jonzing for Halloween REAL bad and I can't do anything about it but get on here and talk about Halloween or look at one of my Halloween crafting Magazines.  It sucks.


----------



## GhostGirl (Aug 31, 2006)

I just got back from a big lots trip at lunch. i got a 5 foot glow in the dark hanging skeleton for $19. i think i may have changed my ideas about having the graveyard in the yard. hmmmmmmm


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

They opened up a brand new Big Lots this summer about 3 blocks from where I work. I've been checking regularly for Halloween stuff and a couple weeks ago, it all appeared.

Last weekend, I picked up a couple of the resin skulls (honestly, I need another skull like I need a hole in the head). And also got a hanging vampire for the Vampire's Tomb prop I'm building this year. I think he's supposed to be a vampire groom because they also had a similar vampire bride. I was thinking I was going to have to build a vampire dummy for my prop, but when I saw this for only $20, I grabbed it. It probably would have cost me at least that much to make one (mask, pvc, hands, clothes, etc.). I'll "bulk-up" his body a little with some stuffing, but he'll work great.

Thank you Big Lots!

 

Roger


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Roger, that looks great in the coffin! For an inexpensive prop it has a neat effect. You've given me an idea!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

This what I bought tonight....I was like a kid in a candy store!!!!..










The tombstone on the right is actually a set of three w/ skulls and a fence to go around it...very cool for $15. Can't beat that! Will probably go back and get another...


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Man, this is so not fair! I went to our Big Lots again today and all they had were some faux pumpkins and Halloween candy. And lots of fall/harvest stuff. And Christmas decorations!
I remember they were pretty lame last year too - I had to drive farther out of town to another store to find anything good. I have a feeling the store manager or the buyer belongs to the "Halloween is evil" camp


----------



## NickG (Nov 3, 2005)

when we went they had the sheet of paper that shows where everything is supposed to go on the shelf... the one thing they did not have was a scary zombie/skeleton looking thing that goes between the bride and the groom, it is about the same size as they are except it looks pretty scary. none of 3 big lots in this area have the item... has anyone seen it?


----------



## NickG (Nov 3, 2005)

Vorig said:


> Michaels does have the chains. I've seen them there personally. They are about 6 feet long and are extremely realistic. They go for $5. Can you say multiple trips with the 40% coupon?


seen this thread?

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=57287&highlight=foam+chain

make yer own foam chains on the cheep.


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Took another quick trip to Michael's today. Ya know, I'm not that impressed with the chains there. All were falling apart, the metal pins in between the sectioned links were all showing and the links were coming unhitched.

I think I MAY just try my hand at the foam links... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

I got the skull with the spider legs...a mate for my BIG FCG spider...

They had the coolest wine bottles with skeltons trying to get out...going back to get those today.

Got a portable scream...lol...funny little gadget with a good scream to it. 

They had some very good looking bats...skulls in a cage (would make nice lamps).

TOO MUCH STUFF...not enough time...or money

Dennis


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Boo_Dacious said:


> Took another quick trip to Michael's today. Ya know, I'm not that impressed with the chains there. All were falling apart, the metal pins in between the sectioned links were all showing and the links were coming unhitched.
> 
> I think I MAY just try my hand at the foam links... hmmmmmmmm



I agree. The foam chains are pretty flimsy. I like the plastic ones myself.


----------



## hallowenismyname (Aug 10, 2006)

Ive seen the skull bride and groom there ok. I just have to many other things to hang up from the proch. They would be really cool if you doctor them up and make them stand up


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Two large tombstones and two rats. Its begining to look alot like HALLOWEEN! HAHAHA! (rubing my hands together)


----------



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

Was at Halloween Express today and they had the same skulls in a cage that Big Lots had but they cost $25 at Halloween Express. Couldn't believe the difference in price for the exact same prop. Glad I got mine at Big Lots!


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

MoochJWL said:


> Was at Halloween Express today and they had the same skulls in a cage that Big Lots had but they cost $25 at Halloween Express. Couldn't believe the difference in price for the exact same prop. Glad I got mine at Big Lots!


Tell me about it! The $11 skeletons in cages at BigLots are going for $35 at online retailers. EXACT SAME PRODUCT


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

I waited too long on the bride & groom; they're sold out!


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Our Spirit had the same little bucky spiders that our Big Lots had, for thirty bucks... three times as much! Glad I got mine at BL.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

So has anyone gone to Big Lots lately? Is there anything left? Last time I went, they had the big tombstones for $10, some skulls in cages, a hanging bat, mini graveyard sets and some small gargoyles. 

Just asking because Big Lots is a bit far away from where I live, so not sure whether to go back.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

colmmoo said:


> So has anyone gone to Big Lots lately? Is there anything left? Last time I went, they had the big tombstones for $10, some skulls in cages, a hanging bat, mini graveyard sets and some small gargoyles.
> 
> Just asking because Big Lots is a bit far away from where I live, so not sure whether to go back.



I stopped by at one of our's on Friday, Really slim pickings. No large stones, no skull cages or skeletons in cages, no creepy cloth, 1 bride and groom left, and only two of the small gargoyles. The clerk didn't think they were getting more stuff in, so looks like I can cross them off the "places to visit" list.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

This will be my third Halloween as a member on this forum and if it wasn't for you guys talking about Big Lots 2 years ago, I never would have known to look there for Halloween stuff. I just ... never went there. LOL!

Big Lots rocks!


----------

